# how to get my pitbull broad an well built?



## DJ SlyFox (Mar 18, 2010)

i have a bluenose pitbull 12mths old. i think he could be broader in size, what can i do to achieve this? is there any special food type/ dog chow etc


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

DJ SlyFox said:


> i have a bluenose pitbull 12mths old. i think he could be broader in size, what can i do to achieve this? is there any special food type/ dog chow etc


post a photo of the dog please


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well a pitbull is not a broad or wide dog so maybe you are interested in another breed type.

As for build it is mainly genetic, you can only take your dog as far as the genes it came with.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2009)

Our blue pit is in excellent shape and can jump over 7 feet in the air. He eats Kirkland's Super Premium Adult Dog Food (Costco). It's highly rated and surprisingly affordable compared to other similar foods. We also run him on the K9 Treadmill for conditioning. Here's a 40 second vid of him on the mill.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Build is genetic and muscle tone is genetically influenced. You can shape up and work with what you have, but you can't change the essential animal from their genetic blueprint.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Your dog can take up to 3 years to fully mature but you can start running, tread mill, flirt pole, or other exercises. I feed Kirkland dog food from costco as well and my dogs look great. Genetics play a huge role in this but you can help with exercises. Build muscle tone with a flirt pole that is what I like to use but I like lean look.
This dog is ran on a flirt pole and does agility and schutzhund and is in great shape.









I do use muscle up powder for dogs to add extra definition but only for shows. I do not like keeping them on it for a long period of time. It seems to make my male more aggressive and on edge kinda like roid rage! lol


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Buy bull dogs or mastiffs.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

to the OP what type of dog do you have?


----------

